# Blonde lady..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

What can I say!...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nothing to do with the colour (color) of her hair - she's American!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

American and blonde with an urban husband!

Poor kid LOL


----------

